# Indoor trainers



## Avenolpey (Aug 30, 2004)

I am considering an indoor trainer or perhaps rollers. My question for the group is:

Would you put your TCR composite on an indoor trainer. The forces of an attached trainer would seem to be different that those the bike experiences on the road. Obviously rollers would be more like the road. Once thing I have heard is that long hours on the trainer can put a dent in the headset since the fork is fixed in one position.

Any thoughts or experience is appreciated.

Avenolpey


----------



## Ernie8746 (Dec 9, 2004)

Avenolpey said:


> I am considering an indoor trainer or perhaps rollers. My question for the group is:
> 
> Would you put your TCR composite on an indoor trainer. The forces of an attached trainer would seem to be different that those the bike experiences on the road. Obviously rollers would be more like the road. Once thing I have heard is that long hours on the trainer can put a dent in the headset since the fork is fixed in one position.
> 
> ...


I have the same concern. I asked a mechanic at my LBS, he said don't worry nothing will happen except for some tire wear. I'm not convinced. I'm to accept delivery of a Cycleops Fluid 2 TT within a few days. I have a steel frame Pinarello I intend to mount on the trainer and keep my tcr composite just sitting pretty in my study and ready for a clear dry day to take it out for a spin


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

I've been riding the crap out of my TCR1 on the trainer at nights without any problems... I can't see how there would be any issues... The trainer attaches to the wheel skewer, not the frame...


----------

